# Tina Thompson



## gayleng (Oct 7, 2004)

Houston Comets player Tina Thompson donated a pair of her warm up pants to our organization - Pants 2 Purses 4 Lupus. We have made a bag out of these pants that can be used as a purse, traveling bag, gym bag, school bag, etc. Tina signed it also. To bid on this bag, you must go to the Seller's site called Pants2Purses4Lupus on Ebay. Net proceeds of all of our purses go to Lupus research. This bag is awesome.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

One of the coolest things ever, but $100 is a bit much, even for Lupus research. I am sure there are some front row season ticket holders that will grab that up in a minute...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> One of the coolest things ever, but $100 is a bit much, even for Lupus research. I am sure there are some front row season ticket holders that will grab that up in a minute...



I agree. Sorry, I'm a college student. I don't have that kind of money right now.


----------

